# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Finderskeepers (Improved Lootalert)

## Dolphe

*FindersKeepers*

For more information please visit finderskeepersd3.com

*Support*
Finderskeepers Forums 

*Download, preview and information*
Finderskeepers webpage (with information, tutorials and downloads)

----------


## perzim1234

looks awsome, gonna test it out  :Smile: 

got a thread for some sounds people can use for the loot alert:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...rt-sounds.html ([Sound] Loot Alert Sounds)

----------


## Samtax

Could you implement an option to swap the right ring? Normaly ingame you press ALT-right click on the ring, i couldn't get that to work.

----------


## Centralx

SHA256:	05e375aaa47fdf1c413c53568b9bf131fb945e11cdf8f01b69f989d1505af7b2
File name:	FindersKeepers - 2.0.3.zip
Detection ratio:	0 / 46
Analysis date: 2013-01-18 09:02:58 UTC ( 0 minutes ago )

Gonna test this out tonight.Good to see a nice all in one tool coming along.

----------


## Dolphe

> Could you implement an option to swap the right ring? Normaly ingame you press ALT-right click on the ring, i couldn't get that to work.


Hey, I have fixed that , I will upload the new version in a couple of hours, need to fix some other stuff too  :Smile:

----------


## perzim1234

for some reason the loot alert wont work for me, the only thing that works is the statistic. any idea why ? : )

----------


## Dolphe

> for some reason the loot alert wont work for me, the only thing that works is the statistic. any idea why ? : )


Have you enabled your "Filters"? and alos make sure to press "test sound", mark your filter and press test sound

----------


## perzim1234

> Have you enabled your "Filters"? and alos make sure to press "test sound", mark your filter and press test sound


it works to test sound, but it wont work with diablo for some reason
and some times the statestic works

----------


## Dolphe

Make sure the program says "Running" and check both your filters and in "Application" make sure "Item alert" is checked, if you restart D3 , also press stop and start again

Also are you multiboxing or using single?

----------


## wkang87

i get an error of framenetwork v4.0.30319

----------


## Dolphe

> i get an error of framenetwork v4.0.30319


What does it say? post the error log here, because none of my friends or me gets an error.

----------


## wkang87

> What does it say? post the error log here, because none of my friends or me gets an error.


"To run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .NEt framework:
v4.0.30319
contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NEt framework."
I know I hve the right version of netframe

----------


## Dolphe

> "To run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .NEt framework:
> v4.0.30319
> contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NEt framework."
> I know I hve the right version of netframe


I noticed now that I have switched to 4.0 Full (instead of Client) , so if you only have the Client profile installed (it will not work, most people only have 4.0 client installed). Either you install the Full 4.0 or wait and I'll work on a fix and upload the new file. (Sorry ;/)

*Edit:* patched, hopefully this will work  :Smile:

----------


## perzim1234

> Make sure the program says "Running" and check both your filters and in "Application" make sure "Item alert" is checked, if you restart D3 , also press stop and start again
> 
> Also are you multiboxing or using single?


got it working now : ) didnt know I had to check "loot alert" on applications, thanks : )

----------


## Dolphe

> got it working now : ) didnt know I had to check "loot alert" on applications, thanks : )


I added that feature, because my buddy only wanted the macro, but it should be "checked" as default  :Wink:  Great that it worked  :Smile:

----------


## Jeckstart

Fast indeed, works nice!
Thank you!!

----------


## Kenjuro

What can cause certain items to not alert? I'm multiboxing and sometimes, certain items dont alert when I find them (chests, mobs, etc.), yet if I pick them up and drop them on the ground, I get the alert. It's random and it can happen with any item.

----------


## Aventhia

I notice that Firebird's Set does not give me any alerts. The only item that does from the set is the off hand. I've also noticed Ramlandi's Gift doesn't give any alert as well as a few other green set items. WD Helltooth and some DH set items as well. Other than that, working great.

----------


## Jeckstart

I have weird crashes though sometimes, program window becomes like frozen (you can only minimize it) and it doesnt trigger  :Frown:

----------


## Jeckstart

Any ideas how to setup Reflection Pools notification? would be very usefull

----------


## Dolphe

> Any ideas how to setup Reflection Pools notification? would be very usefull


Not sure what you mean by reflection pools, reflecting dmg or the blood pools in A5?

The forums on FKD3.com is now live and register is open  :Smile: 
FindersKeepers

----------


## subrand0m

Pool of Reflection.... He just said it oddly. He means the EXP health well

----------


## Seminko

Still can't get over 30FPS with the beta version :-/ Even if I turn off the overlay.

BTW, could you set up an ini / txt file which would show the legendaries found in a session / day etc? I'd like to have a Legendary found overlay.

----------


## Dolphe

> Still can't get over 30FPS with the beta version :-/ Even if I turn off the overlay.
> 
> BTW, could you set up an ini / txt file which would show the legendaries found in a session / day etc? I'd like to have a Legendary found overlay.


No idea why its lagging for you, computer specs?
Question #2, can fix that .)

----------


## Seminko

> No idea why its lagging for you, computer specs?


CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T 3200 Mhz
Graphics: SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB GDDR5
RAM: DDR3 Kingston HyperX Blu XMP 8GB 1600MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3

----------


## Dolphe

> CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T 3200 Mhz
> Graphics: SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB GDDR5
> RAM: DDR3 Kingston HyperX Blu XMP 8GB 1600MHz
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3


Wierd, how much gpu / cpu is FK using `?

----------


## Seminko

> Wierd, how much gpu / cpu is FK using `?


Will check tomorrow but overall with D3, whole bunch of scripts, FK, streaming and music I'm at 70% CPU / 60% RAM.

----------


## Testo86

this doesnt work for me for some reason do i have to start the programm b4 i open d3 or after?

----------


## Dolphe

> this doesnt work for me for some reason do i have to start the programm b4 i open d3 or after?


What doest work? The overlay requires D3 to be run at Window mode / Window Fullscreen.

----------


## droopie28

I can't seem to get multiboxing sounds to work, I will have 4 clients running and it only gives me the option to apply to my first client

hi btw, been along time, hope everythings good

----------


## Dolphe

> I can't seem to get multiboxing sounds to work, I will have 4 clients running and it only gives me the option to apply to my first client
> 
> hi btw, been along time, hope everythings good


A big update is coming this weekend for the Beta :Smile:  I'll add it in this update.

----------


## droopie28

> A big update is coming this weekend for the Beta I'll add it in this update.


Oh, ok thanks so much, sent you a gift today  :Wink:  intials AP, keep up the great work!

----------


## Seminko

Beta V3 still the same massive FPS drop. Tried with other overlays such as Autoit Tooltips and it is the same so it is not a FKs fault.

Anyone experiencing the same?

EDIT: I've been testing it and the issue seems to do with the fact that when using overlays D3 in not the foremost active window per se. When I have a random window that is flagged to stay on top and D3 is active there is no FPS drop. Bus as soon as I activate the the window D3 FPS drop by half. Ideas?



EDIT: The FPS issues FIXED!!!
It turns out you have to have Windows Aero enabled!
Now I'll just make a script to turn aero on when I start FK. So happy I can finally use FK to it's full potential!!!  :Smile: 






BUG: when I disable overlay in the config no sounds are played.

----------


## Dolphe

Hey,

Yeah when you have Aero off (transparency off) Windows automatically switches over to software rendering (Cpu) instead of GPU. Been looking for an override, but all of them seems to be local overrides (registry etc).

Thx for the bug report  :Smile:

----------


## Seminko

One point regarding the XP tracker. It desperatly needs a decimal point. If you do under 1B XP it's fine but once you go above you want to see if your doing 1.1B XP per hour or 1.9B XP per hour. Is that something that can be updated?

BTW, a few pages ago I asked if some sort of a INI file could be created that would log legendaries (or at least the number of them) based on date. I hope it is still on the table  :Smile: 

Thx

----------


## Seminko

BTW, I'm really enjoying the text to speech function. That's awesome!!! Is there a way in the beta to set up elite affix sounds? Maybe with text to speech?


EDIT: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dolphe again."  :Frown:

----------


## HighDMGMaker

hi 
i wanna multibox
how do i setup FK for it?

----------


## bbxmatrix

I'm not able get the multibox sound working for some reason. I have tried deleting the FKconfig. It was working like last two updates. Any suggestion please?

----------


## Seminko

Hey Dolphe. The world map overlay is not centered in 4.2.7.0 for some reason. BTW great release!

EDIT: the text to speech option does not work either for me  :Frown:

----------


## Tuffers22

Any idea on how to fix this error

----------


## Iggya

site dosnt work?

----------


## Dolphe

@Seminko, Hm ok, what resolution are you using? Letterbox? Does it happen all the time or randomly?

@Tuffers22, run FK as admin
@Iggya , working just fine. Maybe flush your DNS if its still not working.

Post in the forums @ finderskeepersd3.com instead. More info and faster replies.

----------


## Tuffers22

Thanks for the help

----------


## Seminko

> @Seminko, Hm ok, what resolution are you using? Letterbox? Does it happen all the time or randomly?


1680x1050 / no letterbox

----------


## Dolphe

If you're refering to the "scrolling" of the large map, it has been fixed in the next patch. Or does it do that from the start without you moving the map?

----------


## Seminko

> If you're refering to the "scrolling" of the large map, it has been fixed in the next patch. Or does it do that from the start without you moving the map?


I start D3 and FK, open up the map and it looks like in the picture I posted. So yea, from the start.

EDIT: you know what would be cool. Letting the user adjust the size and position of the map but also the color and opacity of the map. Because for me it is not really that visible.

----------


## Aventhia

Any chance you will have new items including sets added for when 2.3 and Season 4 is launched? Just curious, because I plan on dual boxxing when S4 starts and wanted to use the program for new stuff if possible. Thanks for the work and love the program!

----------


## Dolphe

> I start D3 and FK, open up the map and it looks like in the picture I posted. So yea, from the start.
> 
> EDIT: you know what would be cool. Letting the user adjust the size and position of the map but also the color and opacity of the map. Because for me it is not really that visible.


Hmm wierd, does the whole UI bug or just the big map? Working flawless for me in any resolution. The color + opacity settings will be available in next version  :Smile: 

@Aventhia, I have a working for PTR version so I have datamined the new items  :Smile:

----------


## Seminko

> Hmm wierd, does the whole UI bug or just the big map? Working flawless for me in any resolution.


The UI is fine. Just the map is off.




> The color + opacity settings will be available in next version


Great to hear!  :Smile:

----------


## Aventhia

> @Aventhia, I have a working for PTR version so I have datamined the new items


Great news! Looking forward to using it for the upcoming season.

----------


## Aventhia

Recently installed the Windows 10 64bit upgrade and encountering this error when I try to start Finders Keepers. (I am dual boxxing.)

----------


## Dolphe

> Recently installed the Windows 10 64bit upgrade and encountering this error when I try to start Finders Keepers. (I am dual boxxing.)


Run FK as admin

----------


## Aventhia

> Run FK as admin


 That worked! Thanks.

----------


## Dolphe

> The UI is fine. Just the map is off.


Fixed in the new version, forgot to scale the largemap (me = stupid)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aventhia

Working 2.3 version up?

----------


## serlev

2.3 is hitted.. any chance to get the new version for 2.3 ?

----------


## Dolphe

Sorry but you guys will have to wait, I have zero time left over this week (maybe thursday) so hopefully I'll have it up by S4 start. Just did a quick update and got everything working except the attributes (without it drops / exp etc wont work).

I'll have another look at it on Thursday or Friday.

----------


## Dolphe

Releasing a beta for 2.3.0. I haven't been able to test it out, but it should work (been some major changes for multiboxers, so might break when multibox (havent tested).

Live version will be out Friday prior to S4 launch..
This is a rushed out version so you still can have FK working until Friday

Download
http://www.finderskeepersd3.com/FK-2.3.0Beta.rar

----------


## serlev

Ty Dolphe,
It works but in a different manner such that whenever it starts a black window also appears at the right bottom side giving some datas: starting GameTick / StatTick /.... / XPGained..
It never happened to me before and couldnt find out how I cancel it since it covers almost 1/6 of screen..


Edit: In 3-4 hrs play time it crashed 3 times, just for your info

----------


## Dolphe

> Ty Dolphe,
> It works but in a different manner such that whenever it starts a black window also appears at the right bottom side giving some datas: starting GameTick / StatTick /.... / XPGained..
> It never happened to me before and couldnt find out how I cancel it since it covers almost 1/6 of screen..
> 
> 
> Edit: In 3-4 hrs play time it crashed 3 times, just for your info


Forgot to disable a debug window (only appears in Rift /GR right?
Any error message when it crashed or stopped responding?

----------


## serlev

Yes, it happens only at GR or Rift.. normal at bounties..
It never crashed at GR or Rift but always happened when I returned to town. Not exactly on return but after a while , dunno why though..
one more thing: I closed the program from the "X" at right top not to have any crash during town works and the game sound has gone.. 
So, I "alt+tab" + close program from tray and all ok.. 

sorry no error msg I have  :Frown:

----------


## nobody1

XX

EDIT: a fresh install fixed the problem ..

----------


## JediMindTricks

welp i turned everything off but the loot sounds

but when I hit Manage to change the sound my finderskeeper crashes

----------


## Aventhia

Any chance of a 2.4/S5 update? Thanks and keep up the good work.

----------

